# Label sizes for specific pen tubes?



## CalumetWoodworks (Aug 27, 2018)

Wondering, has anyone compiled a list of label sizes used for corresponding pen tubes? I am looking to find out what size label I would need to print something on for a Sierra pen tube. Then I got to thinking, "has anyone made a list of the various pen tubes and the corresponding size of label/sticker that would be needed to cover the tube properly before casting?

thanks, asking for a friend.


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2018)

@Schroedc


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2018)

@rdabpenman


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 28, 2018)

Sierra label size to wrap around the tube including 1/32" seam overlap = 1.326".
Label size to cover length of tube including 1/16" tube end overlap = 2.720"

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Aug 28, 2018)

THIS is exactly what I was hoping for! THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU

Reactions: Like 2


----------

